# Macro photos thread--any macro pics



## caddyluck (Aug 7, 2008)

This thread is dedicated to Macrophotography, anyone feel free to post macro pics of anything. I'm not a photogrpher but have been taking more shots since I started my grow journal. I like it and I had to snap some macro shots of this spider the other day, no tri-pod. I just have a K.M. DiMage Z6, that's all I know


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, I'm in. Excellent idea too caddyluck...

This is not strictly a macro. The shot was taken usinga 75-300mm zoom from about four feet away. It was cropped from a larger image. We're not on our own computer, so don't have access to all our photos unfortunately.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 7, 2008)

and the eye of a cockatiel... 



and just a little experiment of my own with this last rose... spray painted with my very own computer.


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 7, 2008)

awesome stuff. but i think you mean micro not macro ... isnt macro super big not super small


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 7, 2008)

(-)_(-) said:


> awesome stuff. but i think you mean micro not macro ... isnt macro super big not super small



Macro Photography is the art of capturing photos of small things/objects that end up life size or larger in the resulting image. 
Caddylucks images of the Wolf Spider are an example of macro photography.


Micro means really small.  The term 'micro photography' is often applied to the images taken through electron microscopes. Images taken at thousands of times life size. 

Back to the Billies.


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 7, 2008)

I should said before, excellent spider shots caddyluck. Have you seen these pics in this thread?
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/66316-arachnids-insects-request.html


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Gryph! Ok, I've got two shots. We don't have a macro lens, and the camera that I have that does take macro shots has crapped out on me. So, a guy told me that I can flip the Canon lens for mad macro shots. Crazy short depth of field, but it worked.  (I am LOUSY at photography, a shameful thing when one knows that my own father was actually able to study directly under Ansel Adams  )


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 8, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hi Gryph! Ok, I've got two shots. We don't have a macro lens, and the camera that I have that does take macro shots has crapped out on me. So, a guy told me that I can flip the Canon lens for mad macro shots. Crazy short depth of field, but it worked.  (I am LOUSY at photography, a shameful thing when one knows that my own father was actually able to study directly under Ansel Adams  )


Hey Seamaiden! Wow, I'm talking with someone linked to photography Nobility. How cool. They're pretty brilliant for reverse lens macros though. Now I'll have to try with my KM tomorrow.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for not busting my chops on my counting abilities.


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

been waiting for this for a while, good thread. oh and sorry for so many at once. dont mean to be a ball hog.


----------



## overfiend (Aug 8, 2008)

dont have many but i'll give ya what i have here.


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

Eek,... Bugs.


----------



## bonz (Aug 8, 2008)

here`s some nature shots.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice, but only a few of them actually qualify as "macro" shots.


----------



## bonz (Aug 9, 2008)

........? they were all taken with macro on. some not as clear as others because of no tripod that high. what ones you talking about


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

Um... Ok. I thought macros were rather extreme close-ups, my bad.


----------



## bonz (Aug 10, 2008)

macro is a type of lense that is capable of focusing close( mine 1.5inches) so if its not zoomed in it`s still with macro to get the detail. my camera was only 130 bucks new so i dont think my pic`s would have the detail a regular lense at that price would give. i think thats how it works anyway.


----------



## overfiend (Aug 10, 2008)

i just use my cannon power shot and put a magnifying glass in front of the lens then use the zoom on the camera to get good close ups


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

bonz said:


> macro is a type of lense that is capable of focusing close( mine 1.5inches) so if its not zoomed in it`s still with macro to get the detail. my camera was only 130 bucks new so i dont think my pic`s would have the detail a regular lense at that price would give. i think thats how it works anyway.


There are macro lenses, but I'm afraid I have to disagree with you on the point. Just because a macro lens was used does not make the photograph a macrophotographical shot.

My own photos definitely qualify as "macro" shots, however, I took the stock lens that came with our Canon Rebel and flipped it around. That doesn't mean that my photos are not, in fact, extreme close-ups.

Btw, my father (a man who studied with Ansel Adams) and other photogs say that it's not the camera, it's the photographer. You took some pretty God damned good shots for using a cheap-O camera there!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i just use my cannon power shot and put a magnifying glass in front of the lens then use the zoom on the camera to get good close ups


I wish to hell I had a rig to get photos through my jeweler's loupe. My father experimented with crystal micrography (I think that's what it's called), where he built a rig to take photos through a microscope of crystals that he grew on a glass slide, then placed a polarizing filter between the camera and the crystals. The photos looked like satellite imagery, but this was before satellite imagery became commonplace. I wish to hell I knew where those slides were.


----------



## bonz (Aug 10, 2008)

they do sell usb scopes up to 200 times now for your comp. they are about 130 bucks in bc


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

It hooks up directly to your machine?


----------



## bonz (Aug 10, 2008)

right to the usb port. i`ll look for the link and post it for ya. they dont have them yet where i am but i ordered one


----------



## bonz (Aug 10, 2008)

here ya be. this ones is 130 bucks but i have seen them on ebay for 70 bucks

The Source By Circuit City : Search Results


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

God damn! That is just too fucking cool, bonz.


----------



## bonz (Aug 10, 2008)

these have been around a long time but for labs and are 3 to 10,000 bucks. so now we can finaly afford one. i haven`t seen any shots from it yet but at 200 x i`m sure they are good. cant wait to get it. my cheep digi does good shots on macro and only 3 x zoom. so take some of my shots and compare that to 200 x. wow


----------



## Phishbrains86 (Aug 17, 2008)

heres some sweet close ups i took today


----------



## imaginativethinker (Aug 17, 2008)

Phishbrains86 said:


> heres some sweet close ups i took today


the first and scond are pretty cool


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll get more soon! I like this thread a lot!!


 ~~TLB


----------



## havocdb (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is an example of a Jeweler's Loupe macro lens DIY

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY SuperMacro lens for under $10

pretty fucking cool if u ask me. that won't fit over my camera's lens tho. just got an s5is, an hacked it too =D


----------



## EKIMRI (Aug 18, 2008)

You're being watched...


----------



## havocdb (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's a few random macros:

dead tree/bush






awesome rocks






poison






pic from a project i made =) just shows how nifty the macro on the s5is can be.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

im in the market for a good camera under 500.... any suggestions?...

this is the one im liking so far..








http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_US/images/products/8791/8791097le.jpg

Normal: 16" - infinity; Wide: 5' - infinity; Macro: 4" ' infinity (zoom position 1); Macro: 0.4" - infinity (zoom position 2)


does this mean i can macro and have the lens focus .4" away from the camera?.. dont really understand the settings and the reviews have mixed signals... it seems that the people complain about low light pics... but i think its them not knowing the settings... i also dont want a camera that needs to be messed with all the time to get good shots... i mean to do a macro shot i would think to be normal to change some settings... but what yall think of it?... anyone have better for cheaper type deal?


----------



## havocdb (Aug 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> im in the market for a good camera under 500.... any suggestions?...
> 
> this is the one im liking so far..
> 
> ...


that means your lens should be at least 4" away from your subject for proper focus. 

If you want to take good shots, you want a camera that is going to allow you to change important settings fast. ISO, Shutter speed, fstop, flash intensity, focus modes, etc. you may not use those now, but if you get serious about taking pictures, you won't use automatic point and shoot mode anymore.

never used that cam before. i've always used canons. I can definitely recommend the S5IS from canon. it's very nice for a high end, non slr.


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

it might be wise to buy a cheepo one like my 70 buck special and learn a bit first. now that i have i am seing the features i would like to have on my next one. mine is just a point and shoot basicaly. i want more control over appeture. there are different settings on mine for it but not with macro on.

oh and i love that dragon fly bud. nice shot


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

what about Macro: 0.4" - infinity (zoom position 2)


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

bonz said:


> it might be wise to buy a cheepo one like my 70 buck special and learn a bit first. now that i have i am seing the features i would like to have on my next one. mine is just a point and shoot basicaly. i want more control over appeture. there are different settings on mine for it but not with macro on.
> 
> oh and i love that dragon fly bud. nice shot



Im allready upgrading from a nto so cheapo sony camera... i want the macro shots for my buds.. 

18x optical zoom sounds really good..plus 10.1MP?... i dont know man but i compared both that cannon and this nikon and i really want the Nikon... T


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

to me that meens that you can focus at a sloser range. that would close the appeture. extreme close ups.
dont hold me to it i am still learning but i think thats it basicaly


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

i have heard they have a superior lense. hell your is better than mine. except the macro setting. mine is only 3x zoom znd 5.1 megapix


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

*You've selected to compare these products:*




















* Nikon Coolpix 10.1-Megapixel Digital Camera * - Black P80




















* Canon PowerShot 8.0MP Digital Camera * - Black S5IS


















































*Compare prices and availability:*













Reg. Price: $399.99
On Sale Now:
See price in cart 



Reg. Price: $349.99
On Sale Now:
See price in cart 


























































































































*Product Details*






Remove Item






Remove Item







*Camera Body Style*

















Advanced

















Advanced
















*Megapixels (Effective)*

















10.1

















8.0
















*Megapixels (Total)*

















10.7

















8.3
















*Image Resolution*

















Up to 3648 x 2736 pixels

















Up to 3264 x 2448
















*Optical Zoom*

















18x

















12x
















*Digital Zoom*

















10x

















4x
















*Lens Features*

















Wide-angle Zoom-Nikkor


































*Lens Focal Length(s)*

















35mm equivalent: 27-486mm

















35mm equivalent 36-432mm
















*LCD Screen Size*

















2.7"

















2.5"
















*LCD Screen Features*

















High-resolution TFT-LCD with 230K pixels

















Vari-Angle adjustment with auto image rotation
















*Viewfinder*

















Optical with 97% frame coverage

















Electronic
















*Image Stabilization*

















Yes, optical

















Yes, optical
















*Face Detection*

















Yes

















Yes
















*Burst Mode*

















Yes

















Yes
















*Panorama Mode*

















No


































*Image Stitching*

















No


































*Internal Memory*

















50MB

















None
















*Compatible Memory Formats*

















Secure Digital (SD)|Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC)

















Secure Digital (SD)|Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC)|MultiMediaCard (MMC)
















*Shutter Speeds*

















1/2000 - 8 sec.; High-Speed Continuous Shooting Mode: 1/4000 - 1/15 sec.

















15 - 1/3200 sec.
















*Aperture Range*

















f/2.8 - f/4.5

















f/2.7 - f/8.0
















*White Balance*

















Auto, manual, daylight, incandescent, fluorescent, cloudy and flash

















Auto, daylight, cloudy, tungsten, fluorescent, fluorescent H, flash and custom
















*Flash Range*

















Up to 28'

















Normal: 3" - 13" (wide), 17" - 1.6' (telephoto); Macro: 1.6" - 1'
















*Flash Modes*

















Slow sync, red-eye reduction, red-eye reduction with slow sync, flash cancel/ flash-off, auto with red-eye reduction and anytime flash

















Face detection FE, FE lock, 2nd curtain sync and safety FE
















*Orientation Sensor*

















No

















Yes
















*External Flash Mount*

















No

















Yes
















*Focus Range*

















Normal: 16" - infinity; Wide: 5' - infinity; Macro: 4" ' infinity (zoom position 1); Macro: 0.4" - infinity (zoom position 2)

















1.6' - infinity (wide), 3' - infinity (telephoto)
















*Movie Mode*

















Yes

















Yes
















*ISO Equivalent*

















Auto, 64-6400

















Auto, high ISO auto, 80, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600
















*Self-Timer*

















10 sec. or 2 sec.

















10 sec. or 2 sec.
















*Interface*

















USB 2.0

















USB 2.0
















*Camera Dock*

















Not included

















Not included
















*Video Outputs*

















None

















NTSC, PAL
















*Audio*

















Yes

















Yes
















*File Formats*

















JPEG (Exif 2.21), DPOF, DCF 2.0, AVI, WAV

















JPEG (Exif 2.2), AVI, DPOF, WAVE
















*Exposure Control*

















Programmed AE; shutter-priority, aperture-priority and manual exposure modes; exposure compensation (±2 EV in 1/3 steps)

















Programmed AE; exposure compensation (±2 EV in 1/3 steps)
















*Image Storage Capacity*

















Varies

















Varies
















*Batteries*

















Rechargeable lithium-ion battery (EN-EL5, included)

















4 AA alkaline (included)
















*AC Adapter*

















Not included

















Optional
















*Digital Magnification*

















10x

















4x
















*Imaging Sensor Type*

















CCD

















CCD
















*Imaging Sensor Size*

















1/2.33"

















1/2.5"
















*Accessories*

















Rechargeable lithium-ion battery (EN-EL5), charger (MH-61) and software CD-ROM

















4 AA alkaline batteries
















*Text Overlay*



































Date and time
















*Software Included*



































Windows: ZoomBrowser and PhotoStitch; Mac: ImageBrowser and PhotoStitch
















*Warranty Terms - Parts*












1 year












1 year limited











*Warranty Terms - Labor*












1 year












1 year limited











*Product Height*












3.1"












3.1"











*Product Width*












4.3"












4.6"











*Product Weight*












12.9 oz.












15.9 oz.











*Product Depth*












3.1"












3"











*Remove from
Comparison:*











Remove Item











Remove Item







*Print this page:*


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

my choice nikkon. hands down for me


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

I do like that the Canon uses aa batteries... but ... now im more lost than before...hehhee... ok man so lets look closer at those settings... i just want the best for the money.... 10mp and 18x optical zoom... plus another 10x digital (not that i like the digital zoom)... anyway... from those settings?... I hope your not just looking at name brand diferences.. Nikon only makes cameras ....but then so does Canon... decision decisions


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 18, 2008)

What do you guy's think about Sony's DSC-h3? 8.1 mp, 10x optical "Carl Zeiss lens" zoom. I'm new to photography, I choose this camera for my 1st serious purchase.


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

i dont pay attention to names.
i feel the nikkon because it seems to have more range of adjustment to play with.
i had a digi canon when they first came out, paid 900 bucks for it and i had nothing but trouble trying to get the charger for it. things have chenged with the batteries but i dont know about part avaliabinlity


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> What do you guy's think about Sony's DSC-h3? 8.1 mp, 10x optical "Carl Zeiss lens" zoom. I'm new to photography, I choose this camera for my 1st serious purchase.


they are also good. i have them on my comp stuff. never used one with a camera though


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> What do you guy's think about Sony's DSC-h3? 8.1 mp, 10x optical "Carl Zeiss lens" zoom. I'm new to photography, I choose this camera for my 1st serious purchase.


well not sure where your gonna find that... it seems it came out in 07... the new sony 8.1mp with 10x optical is 299 at best buy *Model:* DSC-H10/B and the macro settings are way inferior then the above posted...1.6' - infinity (wide); 2.8' - infinity (telephoto) with my experience with sony cameras they dont do macro shots very well... unless you get the high end stuff..

but it is 100$ cheaper.

if macro shots is what you want..and sony is what you want... then i would get the 399 version.... dsc-h50 it has comparable to the above posted..same price... im gonna compare them right now..

0.4" - infinity (wide); 3.9' - infinity (telephoto)


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 18, 2008)

I bought it late last year, Macro is fine for what I paid for it....Although, I may be trying to make a loupe attachment, for way close, close-ups....


----------



## bonz (Aug 18, 2008)

there are lots of home made light set ups for this to on the net. the lighting set up i found realy makes a difference, and a tripod a must have


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

here are the 3 models in question.... the nikkon and the 2 sony's... so you can compare features...
































































































*You've selected to compare these products:*




















* Sony Cyber-shot 8.1-Megapixel Digital Camera * - Black DSC-H10/B




















* Sony Cyber-shot 9.1-Megapixel Digital Camera * - Black DSC-H50/B




















* Nikon Coolpix 10.1-Megapixel Digital Camera * - Black P80








































































*Compare prices and availability:*

















Our Price: $299.99




Our Price: $399.99




Reg. Price: $399.99
On Sale Now:
See price in cart 





































































































































































*Product Details*






Remove Item






Remove Item






Remove Item







*Camera Body Style*

















Advanced

















Advanced

















Advanced
















*Vista Compatible*

















Home Basic

















No


































*Megapixels (Effective)*

















8.1

















9.1

















10.1
















*Image Resolution*

















Up to 3264 x 2448

















Up to 3480 x 2608

















Up to 3648 x 2736 pixels
















*Lens*

















Carl Zeiss Vario-Tessar

















Carl Zeiss Vario-Tessar


































*Lens Features*

















10 elements in 9 groups; 1 aspheric element

















13 elements in 8 groups; 4 aspheric elements; 1ED glass element

















Wide-angle Zoom-Nikkor
















*Lens Focal Length(s)*

















35mm equivalent 38-380mm

















35mm equivalent 31-465mm

















35mm equivalent: 27-486mm
















*LCD Screen Size*

















3"

















3"

















2.7"
















*LCD Screen Features*

















Clear Photo LCD Plus with antireflective coating

















Tiltable Clear Photo LCD Plus with antireflective coating

















High-resolution TFT-LCD with 230K pixels
















*Viewfinder*

















LCD only

















Electronic

















Optical with 97% frame coverage
















*Image Stabilization*

















Yes, optical

















Yes, optical

















Yes, optical
















*Face Detection*

















Yes

















Yes

















Yes
















*Burst Mode*

















Yes

















Yes

















Yes
















*Panorama Mode*

















No

















No

















No
















*Image Stitching*

















No

















No

















No
















*Internal Memory*

















31MB

















15MB

















50MB
















*Compatible Memory Formats*

















Memory Stick Duo|Memory Stick PRO Duo

















Memory Stick PRO Duo

















Secure Digital (SD)|Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC)
















*Shutter Speeds*

















Auto: 1/4 - 1/2000 sec.; Program Auto: 1 - 1/2000 sec.; Manual: 30 - 1/2000 sec.

















Auto: 1/4 - 1/4000 sec.; Program Auto: 1 - 1/4000 sec.; Shutter Priority: 30 sec. - 1/4000 sec.; Aperture Priorit: 8 sec. - 1/2000 sec.; Manual: 30 - 1/2000 sec.

















1/2000 - 8 sec.; High-Speed Continuous Shooting Mode: 1/4000 - 1/15 sec.
















*Aperture Range*

















f/3.5- f/8.0

















f/2.7 - f/8.0

















f/2.8 - f/4.5
















*White Balance*

















Auto, daylight, cloudy, fluorescent 1, fluorescent 2, fluorescent 3, incandescent and flash

















Auto, daylight, cloudy, fluorescent 1, fluorescent 2, fluorescent 3, incandescent and flash

















Auto, manual, daylight, incandescent, fluorescent, cloudy and flash
















*Flash Range*

















7.8" - 22.75' (wide); 2.9' - 18.2' (telephoto)

















7.8" - 29.6' (wide); 3.9' - 17.9' (telephoto)

















Up to 28'
















*Flash Modes*

















Auto, flash on, flash off, red-eye reduction on/off, slow sync

















Auto, flash on, flash off, red-eye reduction on/off, slow sync

















Slow sync, red-eye reduction, red-eye reduction with slow sync, flash cancel/ flash-off, auto with red-eye reduction and anytime flash
















*Focus Range*

















1.6' - infinity (wide); 2.8' - infinity (telephoto)

















0.4" - infinity (wide); 3.9' - infinity (telephoto)

















Normal: 16" - infinity; Wide: 5' - infinity; Macro: 4" ' infinity (zoom position 1); Macro: 0.4" - infinity (zoom position 2)
















*Movie Mode*

















Yes

















Yes

















Yes
















*ISO Equivalent*

















Auto, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200

















Auto, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200

















Auto, 64-6400
















*Self-Timer*

















10 sec. or 2 sec.

















10 sec. or 2 sec.

















10 sec. or 2 sec.
















*Interface*

















USB 2.0

















USB 2.0

















USB 2.0
















*Camera Dock*

















Not included

















Not included

















Not included
















*Video Outputs*

















Yes

















Yes

















None
















*Audio*

















Yes

















Yes

















Yes
















*File Formats*

















JPEG, MPEG

















JPEG, MPEG VX

















JPEG (Exif 2.21), DPOF, DCF 2.0, AVI, WAV
















*Exposure Control*

















Exposure compensation (±2 in 1/3EV increments)

















Exposure compensation (±0.3/±0.7/±1 EV)

















Programmed AE; shutter-priority, aperture-priority and manual exposure modes; exposure compensation (±2 EV in 1/3 steps)
















*Image Storage Capacity*

















Varies

















Varies

















Varies
















*Batteries*

















Rechargeable lithium-ion NP-BG1

















Rechargeable lithium-ion NP-BG1

















Rechargeable lithium-ion battery (EN-EL5, included)
















*AC Adapter*

















Optional

















Optional

















Not included
















*Digital Magnification*

















2x

















2x

















10x
















*Imaging Sensor Type*

















Super HAD CCD

















Super HAD CCD

















CCD
















*Imaging Sensor Size*

















1/2.5"

















1/2.3"

















1/2.33"
















*Accessories*

















Reachargeable lithium-ion battery NP-BG1, charger, USB cable, A/V cable, power cord, shoulder strap, lens cap, lens cap strap, lens hood, lens adapter ring and software CD-ROM

















Rechargeable lithium-ion batter NP-BG1, charger, USB cable, A/V cable, power cord, shoulder strap, lens cap, lens cap strap, lens hood, lens adapter ring and software CD-ROM

















Rechargeable lithium-ion battery (EN-EL5), charger (MH-61) and software CD-ROM
















*Software Included*

















Picture Motion Browser

















Picture Motion Browser 3.0, USB driver


































*Optical Zoom*



































15x

















18x
















*Digital Zoom*



































2x

















10x
















*Megapixels (Total)*





















































10.7
















*Orientation Sensor*





















































No
















*External Flash Mount*





















































No
















*Warranty Terms - Parts*












1 year limited












1 year












1 year











*Warranty Terms - Labor*












1 year limited












1 year












1 year











*Product Height*












2.7"












3.2"












3.1"











*Product Width*












4.2"












4.6"












4.3"











*Product Weight*












9.3 oz. (body only)












14.6 oz. (body only)












12.9 oz.











*Product Depth*












1.9"












3.4"












3.1"











*Remove from
Comparison:*











Remove Item











Remove Item











Remove Item







*Print this page:*


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

I still want the NIkkon.... 

how about those type of results for cheaper?... anyone?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> I bought it late last year, Macro is fine for what I paid for it....Although, I may be trying to make a loupe attachment, for way close, close-ups....



oh sorry i thought you meant that you were going to buy one...hehehe... 

Choose vs chose


----------



## genfranco (Aug 18, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> This thread is dedicated to Macrophotography, anyone feel free to post macro pics of anything. I'm not a photogrpher but have been taking more shots since I started my grow journal. I like it and I had to snap some macro shots of this spider the other day, no tri-pod. I just have a K.M. DiMage Z6, that's all I know



so this is what a 600$ camera can do eh


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 18, 2008)

havocdb said:


> Here is an example of a Jeweler's Loupe macro lens DIY
> 
> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY SuperMacro lens for under $10
> 
> pretty fucking cool if u ask me. that won't fit over my camera's lens tho. just got an s5is, an hacked it too =D


What's the Old English for..? 


EKIMRI said:


> You're being watched...


BEAUTIFUL.  That's really and truly a gorgeous photograph.


----------



## EKIMRI (Aug 19, 2008)

Another garden dweller...


----------



## EKIMRI (Aug 19, 2008)

...And thanks for the compliment Seamaiden, I love spending time in ALL my gardens!


----------



## EKIMRI (Aug 19, 2008)

Only one more macro in this hard drive I like... Hope you can't tell where I live!


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, So I tried..... LoL Peanuts and my Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula's shedded skin and fangs.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

This is the best i can do with a sony dsc-p52 (about 4 year old camera 3.2M)

i cant even say this is MACRO... but here ya go


----------



## ethreal (Aug 20, 2008)

This is some of my older stuff...Had to sell the camera to pay bills unfortunately. Hopefully will be buying a new one in a few months.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I still want the NIkkon....
> 
> how about those type of results for cheaper?... anyone?


I bought a Fuji Finepix a couple of years ago... 5600 if I remember correctly... and it took great macro shots. In fact I was quite impressed with the quality of pics all around. It cost nearly $500 (AUD) at the time, but you can buy the most recent model for around $300 now. You could try one of those.




thcheaven said:


> Ok, So I tried..... LoL Peanuts and my Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula's shedded skin and fangs.


Nice Tarantula. I like the legs. Just a hint... flashes don't go well with macro photography. Take the subject into the sun, or photograph it in a well-lit room. If it's still not great, use a lamp to brighten it.




ethreal said:


> This is some of my older stuff...Had to sell the camera to pay bills unfortunately. Hopefully will be buying a new one in a few months.


I know how that feels. I hope you get a new one soon. I like your shots... the bee is my fav... but what is the last one?

Oh... and welcome...


----------



## ethreal (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks! the last one is a few ice cubes sitting on a dvd-r for color.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 20, 2008)

ethreal said:


> This is some of my older stuff...Had to sell the camera to pay bills unfortunately. Hopefully will be buying a new one in a few months.



those are incredible... dslr camera?


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 21, 2008)

Really lovely photos, ethreal. 


genfranco said:


> Im allready upgrading from a nto so cheapo sony camera... i want the macro shots for my buds..
> 
> 18x optical zoom sounds really good..plus 10.1MP?... i dont know man but i compared both that cannon and this nikon and i really want the Nikon... T


Looks like a good camera. Have you checked out any of the good camera rating sites? I want to say some place like Steve's Digicams or something like that, it's been a few years since I've done any searching on them. We each initially bought certain cameras for specific uses, such as the Oly C-8080, because the camera, card, flash, and full U/W housing set up was less than the flash for our Canon Rebel alone. We want to take pix while diving, so.. and then someone dropped it during a boat dive and the housing flooded and the whole thing was fucked. In ANY event!

I really like a high optical zoom ratio, and I bought my first digital camera based a lot on its optical zoom capacity. It goes fully automatic to fully manual, though I'm learning manual on the Canon now and even though I'm a poor photog my results are much better.


genfranco said:


> I still want the NIkkon....
> 
> how about those type of results for cheaper?... anyone?


Gotta use Google and search on digital cameras. Generally, I don't think you can go wrong with something like a Nikon or a Canon. After that, it's about megapixels and glass. So sayeth she who can't photograph. 

I've been playing with the telephoto lens since yesterday (took some really cool helicopter shots) and I'm liking the results so far.


----------



## EKIMRI (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree, those are great photos ethreal! ...And one more from the garden in hopes that we can keep this thread going!


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 22, 2008)

A few more... 

I hunted out a few of my old ones from the Fuji Finepix for genfranco. An example of what the camera alone can do with only the in-built macro setting. I believe you can also buy good dedicated macro lenses if you want to get in closer.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

not sure if it counts but ilike to shoot the moon with my 300 mm ultrasonic lens


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

heres a few random pics ive took over the years lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Pho3nix, I LOVE love love the gray grasshopper.  Mr. West, so, we meet again (you have to say it long "a", a-gayne). Trippy cat tongue pic.


----------



## bonz (Aug 22, 2008)

here`s a few more from my trip to see my outdoor crop. i have a bunch in my album if anyone wants to look.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> heres a few random pics ive took over the years lol



what is that in the last pic?!?!?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

cat tongue


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 23, 2008)

bonz, nice batch of photos. That snail is very cool. 



Seamaiden said:


> Pho3nix, I LOVE love love the gray grasshopper.


Thanks Seamaiden.  Have one on me...

And just because I'm now addicted to this thread... another photo.
This is a Golden Orb Weaver... so called because of the colour of their web. Yep, that colour is right.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

you get all the best bugs an spiders in auz pho3nix, Great pics tho, this thread has inspired me to go play with my camera.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

I jus took this spider on a canary reed grass, dont know what the spider is but u can get DMT out of the grass and trip out lol. Shame its a tiny bit out of focus, I thought it was a fly wen i shot it lol.


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

great shots guys. ya this does get addicting, now i want a better camera already


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

Photography can be a very bloody expensive hobby and it never ends lol. Bit like growing cannabis lol


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

and both addicting as hell to me. but of course the grow wins over photo. i need to get some better lights for some shots and a taller tripod.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

lol the list goes on lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank GOD for the advent of the digital media/card! Otherwise, there is no way I would have the opportunity to practice as I have been. I need to learn about this long lens. I think it's got a macro setting. I've been using the camera body on full manual, manipulating both the f-stop (I think that's what it is) and the... aperture and exposure/speed manually. Or maybe all three. Except focus, it's got auto-focus, which I can switch to manual because it's got these little red dots in the viewfinder and somehow I can "make" it select one dot to focus on... or something like that. It's more than I can remember right now.

I will tell you another thing, though, that golden orb.. well, Pho3n, you've outdone Gryphonn's GO-weaver, I'm afraid. Sorry Gryph, just sayin'.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> I jus took this spider on a canary reed grass, dont know what the spider is but u can get DMT out of the grass and trip out lol. Shame its a tiny bit out of focus, I thought it was a fly wen i shot it lol.


You reminded me of some other pics we have and I had to put them up to show you. This is our pet 'walk', Warren. You know you have too much time on your hands when...

We were just sitting around one day and we saw this walk (fly without wings) walking across the floor towards us. We couldn't figure out if it was deformed or if some cruel bastard had ripped his little wings off. So we picked him up to check him out... 'course, we had to take some photos too.  If you notice, he's got no wings.
 

It turns out though, that a fly's wings unfold slowly as they dry after they hatch out of the coccoon. So, he wasn't deformed after all, just a little baby. Here he is an hour or so later, with his new little wings... and several of his younger brothers and sisters. And the last one might (or might not) be Warren enjoying a crystal of sugar. 

 



mr west said:


> you get all the best bugs an spiders in auz pho3nix, Great pics tho, this thread has inspired me to go play with my camera.


 As long as that's all you're playing with... 
Nice pics... keep 'em coming.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

scary looking spider, eeew, us that thing poisonous? shure looks it lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

heres some more random shit lol the 1 of the red arrows was taken by my phone lol in the rain lol


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 23, 2008)

bonz said:


> great shots guys. ya this does get addicting, now i want a better camera already


You CAN take nice macro shots with a magnifying glass if your camera doesn't have a macro setting. It helps to have a tripod to stabilise the camera and something solid to hold the magnifying glass. You'll probably have to experiment a bit at first... it can be hard to hold the focus because the range of focus is much less. You could give it a try though. TIP: Use a subject that won't run away.



bonz said:


> and both addicting as hell to me. but of course the grow wins over photo. i need to get some better lights for some shots and a taller tripod.


That's why growing and photography go so nicely together. The end result is doubly as satisfying. As for lighting... even a house lamp can give a nice light. Creating shadows is cool too, and can be very effective... once again, just experiment with it. And using a longer exposure can brighten up dull spaces greatly, simply by letting more light into the camera. But if you're going to do that... you do need a tripod if you want a really clear picture. You will always get some shake if the camera is hand-held.

We don't have a tripod at all at the moment... ... and sometimes that's a horrible, horrible thing.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Thank GOD for the advent of the digital media/card! Otherwise, there is no way I would have the opportunity to practice as I have been. I need to learn about this long lens. I think it's got a macro setting. I've been using the camera body on full manual, manipulating both the f-stop (I think that's what it is) and the... aperture and exposure/speed manually. Or maybe all three. Except focus, it's got auto-focus, which I can switch to manual because it's got these little red dots in the viewfinder and somehow I can "make" it select one dot to focus on... or something like that. It's more than I can remember right now.
> 
> I will tell you another thing, though, that golden orb.. well, Pho3n, you've outdone Gryphonn's GO-weaver, I'm afraid. Sorry Gryph, just sayin'.


Whoops...  that spider was supposed to go in here for seamaiden... since she gets off on spiders so much... and since she said that my photo was better than Gryph's...  

This is a wheel weaver... not dangerous at all. They do make beautiful webs though... the wheel weavers are a part of the master weaver genus... called that because of the perfect symmetry of their webs.



Seamaiden... what kind of camera do you have? I/we can do a little research for you and we might be able to give you some hints on how to use it properly if you like. I like manually focusing, but I like to take shots from differing perspectives too, and I like the freedom to focus on anything I choose, rather than let the camera decide. It sounds like you have a multi-focus thingy on your camera (which gives you choices), but I still like manual. Then again, maybe it's just the twisting motion that I like.  I don't use the manual setting so much on cameras with fixed lenses... it's just not the same.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> heres some more random shit lol the 1 of the red arrows was taken by my phone lol in the rain lol


Love the cat... ROFL ... 

Your phone takes good photos... good shot of the planes.

And judging by that first shot, we might have to start a time-lapse thread too, mr west. What do you say?


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's another of Ph03nix' images.







I think this is perfection in web making and Ph03nix captured it beautifully. I'm pretty sure that the little dot in the middle is a Spiny Wheel-Weaver. Ph03nix said that the web was only about a hands breadth across (maybe 6 inches).

This is a Spiny Wheel-Weaver... the barbed wire gives you an idea of its size:






They're also harmless.

I posted this originally in this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/66316-arachnids-insects-request.html


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 24, 2008)

creepy looking! but neat at the same time.... eeeek! gives me the shakes. lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 24, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Whoops...  that spider was supposed to go in here for seamaiden... since she gets off on spiders so much... and since she said that my photo was better than Gryph's...


I do love spiders. A hell of a lot better than "meat bees" and "hornets" and "yellow jackets" and flies. The "walk" thing... ok, I can wrap my head around the fascination factor. How common are they? Walk!  Cuz it doesn't fly, does it?


> This is a wheel weaver... not dangerous at all. They do make beautiful webs though... the wheel weavers are a part of the master weaver genus... called that because of the perfect symmetry of their webs.
> 
> View attachment 176842


Agh, it's too tiny, doesn't size up when I click on it. 


> Seamaiden... what kind of camera do you have? I/we can do a little research for you and we might be able to give you some hints on how to use it properly if you like. I like manually focusing, but I like to take shots from differing perspectives too, and I like the freedom to focus on anything I choose, rather than let the camera decide. It sounds like you have a multi-focus thingy on your camera (which gives you choices), but I still like manual. Then again, maybe it's just the twisting motion that I like.  I don't use the manual setting so much on cameras with fixed lenses... it's just not the same.


The camera I'm currently playing with is (my husband's) Canon Rebel... and I'm drawing a complete blank on the model. It's a DSLR (der), can't remember what megapixel it's got, and I'm POSITIVE he lost the fucking hardcopy manual! Whenever I ask him for it he says, "It's on the server." Well, gee, dear, what if neither of my computers are fired up? What if I'm, you know, NOT HOME? Like out on my bike or something like that. What THEN? He misplaces these things all the time, and if he'd just hand them over to me then I'd put them in my file. It's disorganized, and I always have to paw through a whole bunch of papers, but if I need the manual to the steam vacuum, do you think I can find it? Of course I can! Why? Because, the manual is IN THE FILE. 

So.. what's my point? I'm not printing out 400+ pages (one-sided unless I futz with the printer) of a manual that I _know_ we got when he bought the thing. Along with the two lenses (one short, one long, my father would cringe if he saw how I describe them, he raised me better than this), and lens covers for each, and... an extra battery, and a small card and some other stuff I can't remember anymore. I keep leaving the camera outside, give me a moment *(insert your music of choice here)* to go bring it inside and tell you exactly what it says (and since I'm on my computer, I'll go ahead and open up that manual pdf).

So, the LENS is a 70-210mm Canon Zoom Lens. The setting at the top left of the lens (as it's mounted on the camera) has a forward/back switch, with three settings:

MACRO--(infinity symbol)
-------] AF <---- (these two are bracketed, as auto-focus)
1.5m--(infinity symbol)
M

Right, so... on the end of the lens there's also this little window with numbers (ft/m) that I'd like to know how to manipulate. Honestly, I haven't even cracked open the manual to look up the features on this lens.


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 25, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I do love spiders. A hell of a lot better than "meat bees" and "hornets" and "yellow jackets" and flies. The "walk" thing... ok, I can wrap my head around the fascination factor. How common are they? Walk!  Cuz it doesn't fly, does it?
> Agh, it's too tiny, doesn't size up when I click on it.


We've had some problems with links to photos in other threads for some reason. They're dropping out of the posts or ending up thumbnail size. Dunno what's happening Seamaiden.

Oh, the fly/walk is common as. Standard housefly that's just hatched and its wings haven't expanded properly yet.

As for the camera info that I deleted out of the quote, Ansell Adams will be rolling in his resting spot Seamaiden!

Check back on that old thread Seamaiden and that wheel-weaver is in there.

Or, if you hit the reply button (or quote button) the images appear in the thread history...
...very strange...ADMIN!!!! HEEELLPPP!

...forget last request and silly call for help...


----------



## ltz40055 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow i can't believe i just found this thread !!!
i thought i would share some pics i took of my salt water tank
keep in mind the coral in the pic is moving around do to water flow and the pics were taken though 9/16" glass and the subjects are any ware from 4-6" away from the glass .......oh ya my camera is a fujifilm s700 bought it at wall mart for 200$
sun coral only comes out at night 


orange and purple Ric with sun coral in the background

feather duster or tube worm supper Marco

feather duster or tube worm


and just for fun some sun flower pics i took in the garden


----------



## bonz (Aug 25, 2008)

nice water stuff


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 25, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Agh, it's too tiny, doesn't size up when I click on it.


Yeah, sorry about that. I still haven't worked out the uploading thing properly. For some reason it ended up on the post before... it comes up full size there... 
Also, I didn't realise when I put it up that Gryph had already posted it on another thread. And after looking back over those Golden Orb pics in that thread, I have to say that I think you were being a little too generous to me in saying that my shot was better. I can see a couple of his that are much better... But thanks anyway... 


Gryphonn said:


> I posted this originally in this thread:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/66316-arachnids-insects-request.html


I'm just having a quick look at your Canon Rebel... and yes, you should learn to use it properly for sure. It's a good camera, in fact, if I was in the market for a new one, the Canon would be one of the main contenders. I've spoken to people on other sites that use them, and they have all strongly recommended them. They're marketed as the Canon EOS 350 D here in Aus... never seen the Rebel tag. So I'm not sure if it's the same camera or if it has extra features. I know it will be a pleasure to use though.  

I'll get back to you... or Gryph will... with a couple of tips when we read up on it a bit. He's probably better at the technical shit than I am... I tend to just play with my toys and figure out what works where... whereas he actually knows what it all means.  I tend to describe my lenses, etc in much the same fashion as you... it's not against the law.


----------



## ph03nix (Aug 25, 2008)

ltz40055 said:


> wow i can't believe i just found this thread !!!
> i thought i would share some pics i took of my salt water tank
> keep in mind the coral in the pic is moving around do to water flow and the pics were taken though 9/16" glass and the subjects are any ware from 4-6" away from the glass .......


Love that coral. Especially the third one. Very nice.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 26, 2008)

Blame my memory, ma'am! It never was so good (but when I do remember something for sure, I know).


ltz40055 said:


> wow i can't believe i just found this thread !!!
> i thought i would share some pics i took of my salt water tank
> keep in mind the coral in the pic is moving around do to water flow and the pics were taken though 9/16" glass and the subjects are any ware from 4-6" away from the glass .......oh ya my camera is a fujifilm s700 bought it at wall mart for 200$
> sun coral only comes out at night
> ...


You're speaking my language with these.  They're beautiful, you did them using low light? Were you feeding the Tubastrea?


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 28, 2008)

well I'm back! 1st pic is begging of a root, the rest are from my Fimmed Trainwreck. 8 tops.


***EDIT--- 3rd pic is Fimmed Crimea Blue


----------



## ltz40055 (Aug 30, 2008)

yes the only light was the flash from the camera .i took the pics just befor i feed the sun coral.


----------



## bonz (Aug 30, 2008)

here`s a few my roomy did. he`s just learning, not bad. these are of my last chemo crop, now that it`s cured.


----------



## EKIMRI (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice bonz, I realize the photos aren't yours, but the crop was... Very nice!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 31, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> well I'm back! 1st pic is begging of a root, the rest are from my Fimmed Trainwreck. 8 tops.
> 
> 
> ***EDIT--- 3rd pic is Fimmed Crimea Blue


I recently learned I didn't FIM properly, AT ALL.


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Jamie, you shoud add a link to your thread. Sounds like a good one!


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

where did everyone go?!!

*BLUEBERRY*


----------



## ph03nix (Sep 2, 2008)

We're watching...and waiting for Gryphonn to upload something...love the Roses and that beautiful little bud


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for more actual macrophotography shots.


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 2, 2008)

oh


----------



## bonz (Sep 2, 2008)

here ya go. i dont know if i already showd this one but oh well. think of it as elevator music while we wait. i need to take more shots next outing.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2008)

A few I took...


----------



## makinthemagic (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## caddyluck (Sep 3, 2008)

Maco button gets addicting......


----------



## bonz (Sep 3, 2008)

it does indeed


----------



## ltz40055 (Sep 4, 2008)

here are some pics that i just took 


View attachment 185338

View attachment 185339


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice itz!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Sep 4, 2008)

heres some i grew the first is Aurora b ( flying dutchman) than we have a blueberryXmazar cross..then we have stinky pinky that is blueberryXmazarXsomas white willow (bred from austin texas)


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm really diggin the stinky pinky!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Sep 5, 2008)

ya dude i got 4 seeds of it grew one i got that so i was happy so i grew another one and now its my mama plant shes ready right now im bout to clone her she has like 40 branches, im goin for that sea of green its going to nice

heres some shots of the stinky pinky white it was growing


----------



## bonz (Sep 6, 2008)

ok lets get some real eye candy for the needy. these are a friands.

































thisn`t macro but i`m sure no one minds for this tiny bud


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!!!!! Thanks Bonz!!!!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, bonz...


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 10, 2008)

wat good caddy whts macro pics???


----------



## bonz (Sep 11, 2008)

macro is a type of lense. kind of like high def t.v compared to regular t.v.


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 11, 2008)

_just found this thread...got some pics of my first white widow grow...caught bud rot at the final stages (last pic)...






























_


----------



## bonz (Sep 11, 2008)

....................nice, show us what ya got.there are alot of good ones in here.


----------



## bonz (Sep 26, 2008)

here`s a few shots of some toffee i bought the other day.
this is the highest thc level of any thing made from marijuana.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Sep 26, 2008)

and where or how can get that, god dam that looks goooooooooooood


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

just thought I would add


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2008)

... a few shots of my Aerogarden at 4 weeks of flowering...























Gypsy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> just thought I would add



Very nice... looks tasty.... +rep

Gypsy


----------



## bonz (Sep 27, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> and where or how can get that, god dam that looks goooooooooooood


 
only place to get it is here in vancouver that i have ever seen


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Sep 27, 2008)

yaaaa ill be in vancouver very soon this winter for whistler/blackcomb mountain


----------



## bonz (Sep 27, 2008)

to bad it wasn`t now. i have to get rid of my current plants for my move


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 29, 2008)

bonz said:


> here`s a few shots of some toffee i bought the other day.
> this is the highest thc level of any thing made from marijuana.


Now THAT is some crazy looking shit!!!!!


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

Let's keep this thread going here.....


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 24, 2008)

​


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Hell yeah! nice G.B!


----------



## natmoon (Oct 24, 2008)

To view these pics in full quality and size click on my sig link


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 24, 2008)

Purple Kush... check out the resin blobs she develops, middle of the shot. I'm gonna press some hash from just those lil suckers when I harvest in February.


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 25, 2008)

oh didnt even notice the any macro part, i love taking flora and insect macros. a Damselfly I found in my backyard awhile back, and a red faced jumping spider.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

I gotta say those are great photos, thanks for sharing! keep em coming


----------



## bonz (Oct 26, 2008)

nice pics there, what do you have for a camera, takes nice pics


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I got a Rebel. This macro lens was $575, great lens, but I really want a better one. Im looking to this crazy macro lens for xmas that runs 1200.. Lot for a lens, but it's worth it,it gets to a 1:1 ratio, some of the pics taken on the lens are incredible.


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey all, long time no see. I hate it when we have to take an internet hiatus.

Well anyway, I recently acquired a new camera and naturally I've been playing with it. These aren't great, but I've got a few macros for you.

We found this stink-bug laying her eggs on the kids' curtain... you can see the size of the weave. They look like little pearls, don't they?

 

And just because I know how the boys' minds work... a little accidental porn.


----------



## bonz (Nov 18, 2008)

nice. this one has been quiet for a while. i should have some new ones soon. just started to flower a couple weeks almost now.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool thread!!!

I have a couple of shots that might qualify as macro.


----------



## bonz (Nov 18, 2008)

hers a few of what i have been smokin lately. the last one is my current grow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2008)

Macro photography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"In recent years, the term _macro_ has been used in marketing material to mean being able to focus on a subject close enough so that when a regular 6×4 inch (15×10 cm) print is made, the image is life-size or larger. This requires a magnification ratio of only approximately 1:4, more easily attainable by lens makers."


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 18, 2008)

Um.. bonz? I hate to tell you this, but it looks like someone sprinkled glitter all over one of your buds. Got little girls around? 

Ph03n and Gryph, sorry I missed you on this! What kind of toy didja get, ph03nix? I recently whipped out my very first digital camera purchased back in '04, an Oly C-740. I've been using the Canon EOS for so long though that I'm having a hard time remembering how to adjust her settings, and one of the big reasons I picked up the C-740 was because of its 10x optical zoom and macro settings (and, for a short time a u/w rig was made for it). Wish to HELL the Oly C-8080 hadn't been flooded during a dive (or that I'd thought to insure it before we went on the trip), I could f'ing strangle whoever it was that dropped the rig in the dive boat.


----------



## bonz (Nov 18, 2008)

thx there maiden.....i had a dust fairy come to visit.

mt roomy has a kodak easy share dx6490. i cant get this thing to work worth a shit compared to my small cheepo nikkon.
the kodak has 10x zoom, and 4 mega pixel. my little guy only has 3x zoom and 5.9 megapixel and is a way better camers. love the nikor lenses


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2008)

...............................


----------



## bonz (Nov 18, 2008)

fdd are those shots done by thumbnail...i like the way they look clicking on them with the black screen in the background. realy shows the pic better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2008)

bonz said:


> fdd are those shots done by thumbnail...i like the way they look clicking on them with the black screen in the background. realy shows the pic better.





what? rolli's been messin' with things again.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Macro photography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "In recent years, the term _macro_ has been used in marketing material to mean being able to focus on a subject close enough so that when a regular 6×4 inch (15×10 cm) print is made, the image is life-size or larger. This requires a magnification ratio of only approximately 1:4, more easily attainable by lens makers."
> ...


I think the original definition was that the lens could reproduce the subject lifesize on a 35mm frame. Of course, once processed and enlarged to go on a 6 x 4 print, it would be larger than life size.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Um.. bonz? I hate to tell you this, but it looks like someone sprinkled glitter all over one of your buds. Got little girls around?
> 
> Ph03n and Gryph, sorry I missed you on this! What kind of toy didja get, ph03nix? I recently whipped out my very first digital camera purchased back in '04, an Oly C-740. I've been using the Canon EOS for so long though that I'm having a hard time remembering how to adjust her settings, and one of the big reasons I picked up the C-740 was because of its 10x optical zoom and macro settings (and, for a short time a u/w rig was made for it). Wish to HELL the Oly C-8080 hadn't been flooded during a dive (or that I'd thought to insure it before we went on the trip), I could f'ing strangle whoever it was that dropped the rig in the dive boat.


Hey stranger! Good to see your ascii. We're back online again after buying some tools/toys. Ph03nix has a new Fuji S8100fd camera. It has an effective zoom of 18-414mm I think. It also can focus to 1cm in macro mode. Shoots video as well, plus it can shoot up to 33 still frames per second at 3 megapixels. It's a 10 migapixel camera. Very nice and we got it cheap.
I picked up a Sony a200 with an 18-70mm lens for AUD620. About 200 less than retail. I am going to stick with Sony so that my Konica Minolta 5D doesn't become redundant. We're a three camera family now! Next big buy when I can afford it will be an a900 or whatever Sony brings out that is better, plus a good fast zoom and a dedicated macro lens. That'll be a while though. We're still getting back on our feet at the moment.

We also picked up an Acer 5520 laptop so we would always be able to get online. It's all part of our plans for the very near future. I elaborated in the 9 to 5 thread I think.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> (snip)...and one of the big reasons I picked up the C-740 was because of its 10x optical zoom and macro settings (and, for a short time a u/w rig was made for it). Wish to HELL the Oly C-8080 hadn't been flooded during a dive (or that I'd thought to insure it before we went on the trip), I could f'ing strangle whoever it was that dropped the rig in the dive boat.


I'd die. Seriously. Back when I did my first big adventure up north, I had a Minolta Weathermatic 110 film camera. It took wonderful photos through its fixed 28mm lens and was waterproof to 3 metres. I used it mainly out in the west where the bulldust would get into any normal camera, and on occasion in the surf. Anyway, some $%#er stole it from my back pack in the luggage compartment of the train. I was soooo pissed off because I couldn't afford to buy another camera.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was at depth when I noticed water coming down through the flash housing. You can't just swim back to the surface really quick when you're down 60'-80'. 

Those Acers are a pretty decent deal. The Man is a computer geek big time and he's always telling people to get those instead of the usual Gateway or Dell.

So, if you're gonna be up north, how close the sea will you be? Gonna do any diving or snorkeling yourself? I'd be in that water every God damned day (just like I was in Guam), pretty much all day. That's when people start mistaking me for black.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Yeah, I was at depth when I noticed water coming down through the flash housing. You can't just swim back to the surface really quick when you're down 60'-80'.
> 
> Those Acers are a pretty decent deal. The Man is a computer geek big time and he's always telling people to get those instead of the usual Gateway or Dell.
> 
> So, if you're gonna be up north, how close the sea will you be? Gonna do any diving or snorkeling yourself? I'd be in that water every God damned day (just like I was in Guam), pretty much all day. That's when people start mistaking me for black.


Yep, this Acer is exactly what we need. Enough graphics grunt for video and image editing and plenty of storage. Built in WiFi etc. We've got a USB mobile broadband modem as well. Next purchase will be some stupidly expensive portable satellite receiver so we can get online in the middle of no-where. Gotta check prices though. If it's too much, we'll just edit offline and then hike in once a month to upload stuff. We'd prefer to be able to upload realtime though. Everytime I think about the idea of uploading daily video of us building our own hut out of local materials and growing/hunting our own food to a blog, it just seems bizarre  

Well, if we end up where we want to be, it'll be a short walk (100 metres) through rainforest onto the beach. The reef varies in distance from shore up there, but there is live reef (last time i was there) less than 300 metres from the beach. 90% of the time, the water is calm and clean. I'll be making a raft or boat to get out there because it will be part of our food supply (refer to the Old hippies Posts) . 

I've got to check the scene out up there again, because things have changed a lot. It's still wilderness, but some of it is patrolled regularly by our version of Park Rangers. At the very least, it'll be around a three hour walk through mountainous rainforest to where we'll roughly be. Walking or by boat will be the only way to get to us. The furthest I expect we'll be from the coast is an hour walk, no further, preferably much closer.


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, 4 days later, and a bit of an update on the stinkbug eggs. Check them out. You can see them all curled up inside their eggs. You can see their eyes, and if you look closely you can pick out their legs. Now, these things are tiny... smaller than a pin head. All you can see with the naked eye are tiny little eggs with weeny little dots on them. I love this camera. 



bonz...
Mmmm yummy. That looks very tasty... I love the little hairs... and that glittery stuff just looks very appetising. 

fdd....
Lurve the tricombs... you could just slurp that all up, couldn't you? And I'm just a sucker for bug shots... I especially like the wasp and the black widow (we call them red-backs over here). Oh, and I reckon you could make a bit of money on the side by selling the shot of the snails as art work in a french restaurant...
So on top of being a legendary grower, you can take a good photo too, eh? I'm starting to feel inferior...

seamaiden...
Yes, got a new camera... a little fuji, as Gryph said. I was thinking about the sony that Gryph ended up with, but in the end I went with the fuji because of all the extra features that it has. My old camera was a fuji so I was familiar with the setup, and I was impressed with the quality. Now, I know it's not a dslr but I think that a good digital can be greatly underrated. It's quite good enough for print quality... it's got heaps more features... it's smaller and lighter... easier to use... and it's a lot cheaper (probably less than a quarter of a comparable dslr)... what's not to love? 
It's a 10 megapixel camera so has fairly good quality. The sensor is smaller, so naturally the result is not quite as good as the sony, but still good enough. It has 2 macro settings and they are really good. In my opinion it takes better macro shots than the sony... I'll re-assess my opinion when he can afford a good macro lens. I can get as close as 1 cm (about a third of an inch), which is ptetty good. I love macro photography, so that feature was really high on my list. It has an 18x optical zoom (plus a digital zoom but I don't bother counting that), which equates to a greater zoom range than Gryph's two lenses... and it's in one unit... no changing lenses all the time. It also does video... another bonus... and can take up to 13.5 frames a second in multi-shot mode (not 33 as Gryph said... up to 33 consecutive shots). I didn't think I'd like this feature as much at first, but when you use it on a couple of cute little girls on a waterslide, you realise just how much you missed before. It's amazing how fast facial expressions can change. I love it. The only complaint that I have is that the manual focus mode requires you to jump through hoops, and then be a contortionist to use it. I would like to see a button that is easier to reach (or preferably a dslr-type lens system) because I do like to focus manually a lot of the time. On the whole though, I'm happy. 
Oh, and we'll be closer to the beach than an hour's walk, you can be sure of that. I'm not walking an hour each way every time I want a swim...


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 20, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Well, 4 days later, and a bit of an update on the stinkbug eggs. Check them out. You can see them all curled up inside their eggs. You can see their eyes, and if you look closely you can pick out their legs. Now, these things are tiny... smaller than a pin head. All you can see with the naked eye are tiny little eggs with weeny little dots on them. I love this camera.
> View attachment 246697
> 
> hell yeah, this is going to be interesting. cute little boogers


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## bonz (Nov 20, 2008)

ha get a journal of your growing eggs ....lol


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 20, 2008)

bonz said:


> ha get a journal of your growing eggs ....lol


Ha. I might just do that. I must admit that I'm curious. I'd be good to catch them hatching. Besides, I can't grow anything else at the moment...

But I'm not too sure how long I'll actually leave them go. There are a couple of little girls who are worried that they're going to wake up in the middle of the night and find a heap of little baby stink bugs up their nose, or something.

Bloody kids...


----------



## snyder007 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a ton of these in my sig link. Ill post some of my favorites here.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the Digitalblasphemy mushrooms in your avatar. I remember when the site first started up and he provided all his images for free. The guy is hugely talented.


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 22, 2008)

I know that you're all waiting for the latest grow journal entry on the stink bug eggs, so here it is.

Day 5... they're cute little boogers alright.
 
 



I did a bit of a search and found out that the real name of this particular type of stink bug is the Common Gum Tree Shield Bug. 
There's some info and stuff here if you want to look at it.


----------



## bonz (Nov 22, 2008)

i tink your ph is off a bit....lol...ha ha.


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 25, 2008)

Day 8...
You can really see the patterns in the developing babies now. The eyes are clearer and you can see the orange of their antenae next to their little faces. I'm not sure what the white crystally stuff is... I'm guessing either dust or miniscule salt crystals from the air. 


There are little dimpled areas apparent at the front of each egg now (well, through the lens, at least). I'm not sure what's going on there, but I would expect some change in the shape of the egg as the bugs develop.


And, just as a size comparison... that there is my thumbnail at the bottom of the shot.


Funnily enough, I find myself hoping that all is normal. I think I'm feeling a little maternal twinge for these cute little tykes. I think it's safe to say that they'll have to stay now.
 So, I'd better start thinking of likely names for them. Let's see... Mary-Jane, Buddy, Billy, J-J, Indie, Tiva... We'll need 12 names. Any suggestions?


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 25, 2008)

Querkle, Sativa, Trichome and Bud.


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 25, 2008)

do you know how long they take to hatch? Marley, Ziggy ect. good grow by the way, those are sharp pics too.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

Now for a short interlude from the life of Querkle and his mates (yep Seamaiden, Ph03nix reckons querkle is an excellent name).

Here is my Ph03nix arting away. This is a macro image as in slightly larger than lifesize...


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 27, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> do you know how long they take to hatch? Marley, Ziggy ect. good grow by the way, those are sharp pics too.


We have no idea, but I guess we will soon .

Ph03nix has done some web searches but hasn't found anything other than the references to the bug itself.


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2008)

ok heres a bit of grapefruit for us.
dam nice tight buds.


----------



## snyder007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow that nug is dense as fuck.


----------



## bonz (Nov 27, 2008)

and this is some of my current dutch treat in flower now.


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 28, 2008)

Everything's still the same with the babies... I can't show you anything new because nothing has changed much, so here's today's couple of photos.

From the front...


and from the back...



Now, I've also been feeling a little bit guilty about jacking caddyluck's thread with these little cuties, so I've been looking for something else to post. This little spider is hiding in the bushes near the bus stop. I'm not sure what kind of spider he/she is, but that's Gryphonn's thumb as a size comparison.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2008)

that is a little spider.


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Now, I've also been feeling a little bit guilty about jacking caddyluck's thread with these little cuties, so I've been looking for something else to post. This little spider is hiding in the bushes near the bus stop. I'm not sure what kind of spider he/she is, but that's Gryphonn's thumb as a size comparison.
View attachment 253453[/quote]



Don't feel guilty, I think we all are enjoying your "grow"!


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok guys. Guess what. There's no bugs in this one (although I have some mad wasp photos that I might put up tomorrow). I'm going totally against character with a little treat for you all... some extra close shots of sweet, sweet candy.  


I thought I might try seamaiden's idea of holding an extra lens in front of my camera to see if I could get closer.


It was a bit of a tricky project because I literally did have to hold the lens as steady as I could with my hand. My camera doesn't have a thread on the end of the lens and I was too wasted to bother getting up for the tripod. Gryph held my light and was very patient with me while I played with exposures, zooms, etc. He even delayed having a billy so that I could take umpteen shots that didn't quite work out. It really feels nice to know that he loves me that much.  
Anyway, I managed to find a few yummy little shots to show you. These are about the closest I managed to focus clearly. I've named these shots 
Sugar Crystals 


...and Sugar Mountains


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah! That came out pretty cool, ph03n.  The other thing I learned is to take the (standard) lens off the camera body (this is with our DSLR) and flip it around, which allows SUPER macro shots. 

Neat stuff.


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 30, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Ah! That came out pretty cool, ph03n.  The other thing I learned is to take the (standard) lens off the camera body (this is with our DSLR) and flip it around, which allows SUPER macro shots.
> 
> Neat stuff.


Yeah, I can't do that though.  The lens system is a part of the camera so I can't remove it. I could crop the shots in a bit closer, but that's about as good as I'll be able to get. You never know though,if we hassle Gryph enough he might have a play to see what he can do...


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 1, 2008)

NEAT new av, I like it a lot. 

Yes, hassle Gryph for some glass. But, which kind of glass..? Photog glass, or... ---> ?


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 1, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> NEAT new av, I like it a lot.


Thanks, I like her too. She looks slightly dangerous... and hot! 
We had a look at this site that was on one of the other threads... about cool sites to visit, I think. There was a heap of good ones there... I think a little bit of wee came out when I looked at some of them. We saved a few of them but I liked her because of the flames... you know?? Phoenix...



Seamaiden said:


> Yes, hassle Gryph for some glass. But, which kind of glass..? Photog glass, or... ---> ?


I NEVER have to hassle him for .That's one of his best attributes 
He said he'll have a go when he gets around to it though. 


Now, those wasp photos...
There was this wasp on the curtain in the lounge room. Gryph was doing the manly thing in catching it to take outside when we realised that it was dying. Now, in this house that can only mean one thing... take some photos. Never pass up a good photo opportunity. At least the damn thing won't bite while it's busy dying. (That sounds really nice, doesn't it?) 
So there I am taking photos while it's lying on it's side when it goes into 'get away from me you big scary monster, I'm going to have you' mode and all of it's defenses came out. They have two scary mother lookin' stingers in their ass AND big scary mandibles on their heads. No wonder we don't like the little bastards. I love the patterns in it's eye though... like leopard skin.


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 1, 2008)

Eee! How big was it? We get a black and white kind of bald-faced hornet or wasp. Hold on, I'm gonna go find my Sierra book.
Here he is. Big thing.
http://www.vespa-crabro.de/baldfaced-hornet/baldfaced.htm


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Thanks, I like her too. She looks slightly dangerous... and hot!
> We had a look at this site that was on one of the other threads... about cool sites to visit, I think. There was a heap of good ones there... I think a little bit of wee came out when I looked at some of them. We saved a few of them but I liked her because of the flames... you know?? Phoenix...




um, your avatar is a dude.  

Sephiroth, ................................. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sephiroth_(Final_Fantasy)


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 1, 2008)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH dude thought seph was a chick!!! ROFLMFAOOMFGWTFBBQ!


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW!!! oh shit! I needed a good laugh! that's funny as hell


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 2, 2008)

She's a hot dude but...

I'd do her/him...ummm...well I'd do Ph03nix...



fdd2blk said:


> um, your avatar is a dude.
> 
> Sephiroth, ................................. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sephiroth_(Final_Fantasy)


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 2, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Eee! How big was it? We get a black and white kind of bald-faced hornet or wasp. Hold on, I'm gonna go find my Sierra book.
> Here he is. Big thing.
> http://www.vespa-crabro.de/baldfaced-hornet/baldfaced.htm


That one was around an inch or so long I guess. They're breeding and making their mud nests at the moment. The stingers in their abdomen (in second photo) are about 3mm long in the pics. They are solitary insects, but gather in the breeding season. I've seen three or four different ones outside, looking for moisture to make mud for their nests.

We have a similar wasp/hornet to your Bald-faced. They build similar nests to those as well. There are a number of varieties, the most common are about ten to 12 mm long. While the other common nesting type is about 20mm long. Nasty buggers too. They protect their nests the same way the White-faced ones do.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 2, 2008)

Um guys... these days 'Sephiroth' prefers to be known by her post-op name, Candy Pussywillow. Now, some people might think that's very calous and uncaring of you to disrespect her wishes by pointing out her past. Maybe you just leave her alone and let her get on with her new life??? 



snyder007 said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH dude thought seph was a chick!!! ROFLMFAOOMFGWTFBBQ!


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH, a grown man who knows more about playing games (with transvestite characters in them) than real live women. OMG... ROFFLMGOATSGWDKPFP!!! 



fdd2blk said:


> um, your avatar is a dude.
> 
> Sephiroth, ................................. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sephiroth_(Final_Fantasy)


*whispers* Oh, by the way fdd, thank you for pointing that little mistake out to me... you're a true friend.  I'm afraid I'm going to have to change my avatar again now though. It's the association thing, you see. Not that I'd have any problems with people seeing me as a hot transsexual, but someone might assume that I'm a gamer... and that'd just be embarrassing!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a story about a guy who told me that when his hair was long he used to be mistaken for a woman all the time. Should have been a hint of what was to come! 

I have no idea who the character is, I took it at face value, it looky like a girl so that's fine with me. I liked the fire because of the nick, ph03nix. It doesn't have to be a bird, does it?


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 2, 2008)

Seeing as how popular FF7 is and seeing as you know what the internet is I assumed you would know who the fuck seph is. And seeing as I like video games And sell video games its kind of important to know who is who what is what in the video game world.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 2, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I have a story about a guy who told me that when his hair was long he used to be mistaken for a woman all the time. Should have been a hint of what was to come!


In real life I have short hair and I get mistaken for a man all the time. That I'm used to... it's kind of entertaining to watch people try to cover their asses when they realise they're wrong.  But now I can't even make myself look like a hot chick on the internet? Oh no, maybe I've lost touch with my feminine side. Quick, someone give me a make-over.  



Seamaiden said:


> I have no idea who the character is, I took it at face value, it looky like a girl so that's fine with me. I liked the fire because of the nick, ph03nix. It doesn't have to be a bird, does it?


Well, that's what I thought. When I was looking at new avatars and saw that one I thought she looked like a chick who could have just been reborn from the flames behind her... like the human embodiment of the phoenix, I guess. I actually thought she looked like she might have been the same chick that posed for the one with the jiggling boobies in it. LOL  



snyder007 said:


> Seeing as how popular FF7 is and seeing as you know what the internet is I assumed you would know who the fuck seph is. And seeing as I like video games And sell video games its kind of important to know who is who what is what in the video game world.


I know it must be hard for you to believe, but there ARE some people out there who don't live half their life inside their computer/game machine. You can now tell all your friends that you've met one.  

HeySnyder, I didn't mean any offense. Sure I've heard about Final Fantasy, even seen the odd advertising poster or two, now that you mention it. But I have no idea who any of the characters are... never even looked at the case, let alone played the game. I'm a mother, a wife, a photographer, and an artist so I don't get time to waste on games. Hell, I waste enough time on here. Whereas you sell games and see people coming into your store all day long looking for FF7... the last games I got into were Lemmings and Yoshi's Island... oh, and that Asterix game... that was cool too.

But anyway, let's put all that silliness behind us. I'll just keep looking for a new avatar. In the meantime, let's get back to the macro part of this thread... come, gather around guys... peace out, it's my shout. Here, have some buds...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

the only reason i knew what your avatar was is because i have a 13 year old son.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 2, 2008)

Oooh, thanks fdd. Those are very nice phoenixes. I'll be saving them now, thank you. Actually, you probably wouldn't believe how many we've already saved... but none are special. That's where I thought Candy would be different... *sigh* Oh well...


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 2, 2008)

I can be a bigger individual as well so I apologize for laughing. You deal with something long enough it becomes second nature to you and you start hanging around people who know what it is you forget about the "normals". And so what if I spend the majority of my time growing weed and playing video games. Thats what I do. Unlike you I have absolutely no desire to have children so all my money goes towards gadgets and gizmo's. I have always been that way. Probably always will. So no harm no foul  More macros for you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

back on topic, ,...................


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 2, 2008)

here are a few of mine. hope you like enjoy i have more i love takin pictures


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

i like the lighter to the bowl. cool pic.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like the lighter to the bowl. cool pic.


thanks man its my fav, my screen backround too haha


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 2, 2008)

One more before I hit the hay. Not sure If i posted this one already but who cares.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey all
I thought I'd add to the thread again. I'm copying Ph03nix with a wasp shot and a few others in later posts...







Size: Approximately 25mm (1").
This one is carrying a ball of 'cement' (a mixture of wet clay and saliva) to her nesting site in a hole at the bottom of a wall. She'll build her nest, then collect small grubs and caterpillars by paralyzing them, then entombing them in a clay sarcophagus with one of her eggs. As the larvae grow, they eat their fresh meal.
You can find out more about these wasps here:
http://www.csiro.au/resources/MudWasps.html


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 3, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> In real life I have short hair and I get mistaken for a man all the time. That I'm used to... it's kind of entertaining to watch people try to cover their asses when they realise they're wrong.  But now I can't even make myself look like a hot chick on the internet? Oh no, maybe I've lost touch with my feminine side. Quick, someone give me a make-over.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what I thought. When I was looking at new avatars and saw that one I thought she looked like a chick who could have just been reborn from the flames behind her... like the human embodiment of the phoenix, I guess. I actually thought she looked like she might have been the same chick that posed for the one with the jiggling boobies in it. LOL


 I couldn't EVER be mistaken for a man if I wanted to. I'm too round in all the wrong places. And don't think I haven't thought about it, either. Also, the peeing standing up thing, I can only do that in the shower without making a terrible mess. I have a wee bit of penis envy. Plus, you can wave that thing around, you can waggle it, you can catch it in your zipper. I just knock my boobs around accidentally and they get in the way more than anything else.


ph03nix said:


> Oooh, thanks fdd. Those are very nice phoenixes. I'll be saving them now, thank you. Actually, you probably wouldn't believe how many we've already saved... but none are special. That's where I thought Candy would be different... *sigh* Oh well...


What you need are those flames. I wonder... I wish I knew more about animating gifs and the like. I have a friend who made me this (see attachment) from the old sea monkey photos (people used to accuse me of being a cheeky sea monkey). What I LOVED about the av is that when it makes the devilish grin it looks just like me, and this fellow's out in Boston, never met face-to-face, yet he caught it perfectly.
(Also, whenever people would ask me what my point was I'd feel my head and say, "I've got THREE!"  )


----------



## natmoon (Dec 3, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> In real life I have short hair and I get mistaken for a man all the time. That I'm used to... it's kind of entertaining to watch people try to cover their asses when they realise they're wrong.  But now I can't even make myself look like a hot chick on the internet? Oh no, maybe I've lost touch with my feminine side. Quick, someone give me a make-over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some nice bud shots but if you add a light source just above the section you are photographing,switch the flash off and move the camera so that it is the minimum distance from the subject that your lens allows you will get even better,cleaner macro shots.
Best of luck


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 3, 2008)

*Playing With Lenses - *(inspired by Seamaiden and Ph03nix)

Now, these pics are rough...real rough. Ph03nix was talking to Seamaiden a little while back, talking about how Sea' reverses her lens on her DSLR (Canon?) to get extreme closeups.
I decided to try as she suggested with my old KM 5D. 

Anyway, I used the standard 18-75mm lens that came with my new a200, but first I had to bodgey up (think McGyver) a way to lock the aperture open. Then I forgot to switch off the 'no lens lock'. When I got sorted, I just 'hand held' the reversed lens up to the body, used a forced flash because it was night time...had to try to prevent extraeneous light (seen in most of these shots) and generally try to keep the whole unstable mess together and get focus with a depth of field of about 1mm or less.

I'll go downtown today and buy some tape to seal it a little better and use daylight to light the buds. I have to experiment with shutter speeds, because I have no aperture control when the lens is reversed and due to having to get in real close, I can't use a tripod and I don't have a 'gorilla' or a Table-top tripod..

This is a standard shot of the bud in the close shots:








The next few are about as close as I could get. The last photo with the reflection is a leaflet that is about 2mm long by 1mm wide I guess.





























When I get sorted, I'll take some standard shots, then some close ones. But on the standard shot I'll draw a square where the close ones were taken.


----------



## bonz (Dec 3, 2008)

A few shots of some Texada Timewarp im smokin.


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 3, 2008)

Gryph, bonz, sweet!

You've got it right, Canon Rebel EOS (can't remember pixels, it's a few years old).


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Gryph, bonz, sweet!
> 
> You've got it right, Canon Rebel EOS (can't remember pixels, it's a few years old).


Thanx SeaMaiden.  Tell Dave I want to try his home brew if he missed my message in the favourite beer thread.. Guess what? We went downtown this arvo, bought some groceries, bought some Chrissie pressies, bought some packing tape (clear), bought some standard sticky tape (clear), bought lotsa shit...forgot the bloody Black tape for the lens!!!

I'm going to hunt through and see if I can find some insulation tape, or some scraps of Gaffer tape somewhere. GRRRR...at me


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoops! Thusly, one must always have the ever-present, omnipotent duct tape. I'll ask Dave if he saw your post. Did he post up about what we have on tap at the moment? Thing is, for me, the peach American wheat he made is also a bit boozy for me, so I can only sip it or I'll make myself sick. Which is really too bad because it's absolutely quaffable.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 4, 2008)

a couple cubensis shrooms i recently picked


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 4, 2008)

snyder007 said:


> I can be a bigger individual as well so I apologize for laughing. You deal with something long enough it becomes second nature to you and you start hanging around people who know what it is you forget about the "normals". And so what if I spend the majority of my time growing weed and playing video games. Thats what I do. Unlike you I have absolutely no desire to have children so all my money goes towards gadgets and gizmo's. I have always been that way. Probably always will. So no harm no foul  More macros for you!


Apology accepted, and I hope you'll accept mine in turn.  I didn't mean to offend, and I know that you didn't either. In fact, the whole situation struck me as quite funny... kind of ironic, considering. Anyway, it's good to know that we can all be friends again.  It takes all sorts, as they say, eh? The world would be pretty boring if we were all doing the same thing. As for the word 'normal'... well, that's the first time I've heard that word used to describe me in a long time.  Thanks.

Oh BTW, love the photo of the smoking bowl. That'd make a nice screensaver... or avatar... 




fdd2blk said:


> back on topic, ,...................
> 
> 
> View attachment 257336 View attachment 257339


This just looks wicked. I think I'd be a little bit worried about that first nugget, to tell you the truth... at least I'd imbibe it as slowly as possible. And... nice bowl... you can see the left-over love in there. 



Seamaiden said:


> I couldn't EVER be mistaken for a man if I wanted to. I'm too round in all the wrong places.


I still have round parts too, but these days they're all a lot closer to the ground... maybe that's what throws some people off.  My favourite was the couple of buff young police officers who stopped us one day. They pulled up behind us... 
"G'day fellas, how are you today?" I turned around and fixed them with a steady stare.
"Yeah, not bad boys, how are you?" Imagine a little old lady voice... a little bit exaggerated for added effect (but not much these days), a little bit sarcastic, a little bit 'stern old aunt'-ly. 
It was about then that they realised that they were fronting up to a woman who would have been about the same age as their mums. The looks were precious, and the fact that they were obviously both a little flustered at their mistake was more than a little satisfying, I must admit.



Seamaiden said:


> I have a wee bit of penis envy. Plus, you can wave that thing around, you can waggle it, you can catch it in your zipper. I just knock my boobs around accidentally and they get in the way more than anything else.


Ooh, I was watching an episode of 'The L Word' a while back, and one of the girls wore a fake one in preparation for her operation. It was a whole unit type thing... it caught the urine and had a tube inside so that you could use public toilets, etc. It was very life-like in both appearance and feel (apparently). Maybe you could get yourself one of those to play with... 



Seamaiden said:


> I have a friend who made me this (see attachment) from the old sea monkey photos (people used to accuse me of being a cheeky sea monkey).


I love sea monkeys. When I was a kid I bought some from one of those ads they used to have in comic books. It took me ages to save up the money, and then it seemed to take forever for them to arrive in the mail. No one else had anything like that, so I thought I was so cool. Then several years ago I saw them in the shop at christmas time. I bought some for one of my kids, but they didn't last long. I think they forgot to feed them...


Nice photos from everyone else. I'm doing some repping from this thread... but if you don't get any, it's because I need to 'spread the love'. Certain people have apparently received too much love from me already. I'll have to become a bit more liberal with my love from now on. Brings a new light to the idea of free lovin', doesn't it?.


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 4, 2008)

I've loved you and Gryph too much to give more before spreading it. Like well-composted manure. Cheeky sea monkey manure.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, I've finally managed to get some more pics of the babies. You can see the depressions in the sides of the eggs more clearly now. I also managed to get a good shot of what I'm now sure is a salt build-up on the outside of the eggs. I wonder why this has happened and is it normal... is the salt simply left on the outside of the eggs as they suck moisture out of the air?... or do they eat it when they hatch?? The third shot shows a hair lying over the eggs. 
I'm not sure how much longer they'll take to hatch. There's not a lot of information on these bugs... surprisingly... not that I'm dissing those bug-lovers reading this...  

  

Now, I've also had a think about names, and with some help... here they are...That's Querkle on the far left, with Quetzlcotl right next to and slightly above him (I always wanted to name something that  ). Ziggy and Marley are next, then Mary and Jane. Then comes Billie and Buddy, J and Scoob, and last, but not definately least... Yarndi and Weed.



Aren't they just the cutest little things...


----------



## ganjamanuk (Dec 6, 2008)

got a mantis yesterday, he protects ma plant from any pests that try to munch it, and then he munches it alive himself.


----------



## cowsgomoo134 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's some modern day stuff in my attempts of macro!


----------



## cowsgomoo134 (Dec 6, 2008)

And some buds I had to resort to buying cause you can't grow weed in a dorm safely!


----------



## heftamga (Dec 6, 2008)

*Some of my growing. 4th-5th week of flowering*


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 7, 2008)

just some pic i snapped realy quick


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 7, 2008)

Cowsgomoo, you deserve an honorable mention. You have an eye for play of light and perspective. It's a lot of fun, as an observer.

Hefta, NICE! 

Jollygreen, again, very nice.


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 7, 2008)

thought these turned out OK for just point and click picks with no tripod .


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yes, they sure did.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2008)

some my wife took, ...............


----------



## heftamga (Dec 8, 2008)

a bug i found on the kitchen table today, don't know what it is


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 8, 2008)

heftamga said:


> a bug i found on the kitchen table today, don't know what it is


Looks like a very dangerous bug I've seen in Brazil.

In Brazil, the bug I am talking about is called "Barbeiro" and the disease is called "Doenca de Chagas" after the doctor who identified it. look it up...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2008)

i got bugs too and an AK47 bud!!


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

ltz40055 said:


> thought these turned out OK for just point and click picks with no tripod .


Quite right. Nice shots. I'd like to see some more. 



fdd2blk said:


> some my wife took, ...............


I like rocks... rocks r kool! 



heftamga said:


> a bug i found on the kitchen table today, don't know what it is


It looks like some kind of stinkbug...



floridasucks said:


> i got bugs too and an AK47 bud!!


Yummmm!!


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

I have no idea what this bug is... 

... but it's cute... kinda...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I have no idea what this bug is...
> 
> ... but it's cute... kinda...
> 
> View attachment 263426 View attachment 263427


.......thats a crazy bug it almost looks like a bud starting to grow.....


----------



## heftamga (Dec 9, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Looks like a very dangerous bug I've seen in Brazil.
> 
> In Brazil, the bug I am talking about is called "Barbeiro" and the disease is called "Doenca de Chagas" after the doctor who identified it. look it up...


yeah looks dangerous i have put it outside in a glass, the next day it was gone



ph03nix said:


> I have no idea what this bug is...
> 
> ... but it's cute... kinda...
> 
> View attachment 263426 View attachment 263427


wow looks crazy? it looks like there are all sorts of creatures living on that plant. are there any spiders living there? because i se a spiderweb


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2008)

............blueberry bud...........


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 9, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I have no idea what this bug is...
> 
> ... but it's cute... kinda...
> 
> View attachment 263426 View attachment 263427


That TOTALLY reminds me of a nudibranch. Nudi = naked; branch = lung. Naked lungs!






This one's a little prettier (they're all incredible).












Now I want to get into Dave's harddrive so I can dig up some of our Bali dive pix. He got a shot of a pygmy seahorse that's bomb. I'm a bit of a pain in the ass to go diving with, I want to find a spot and chill. It always takes a little while for the animals to become accustomed to your presence there and come back out, start doing their thing again. But it is ALWAYS so worth it! I tend to also really get caught up in the tiny and fantastic. Here's a photo of the pygmy taken right at the wreck of the Liberty, not our photo.






This is more the true color...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2008)

awsome pix i love diving!!! but i go mostly to spearfish and catch lobster....


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey, I'll eat fish and lobster.  I LOVE being in the water. That can make living in the mountains difficult, I'm a tropic-loving gal, give me 80F water and I've gone fish on you.

As I said, though, none of those are ours. I have to get into my husband's harddrive.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

we just posting random google pics now?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2008)

...no google pics... just a plant, my stocked fridge, some GDP and some purple kush.......


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Hardly random (first one has to know precisely what they're looking for), there was an entire train of thought that went along, and I'm pretty sure it was posted along with. They're all photos of creatures that are quite small, thusly requiring extreme close-up and meeting the qualification of "macro". Also, they're all pictures of things I know we've photographed, but I don't have access to Dave's computer or harddrive, so I went with the next best thing(s). Of course, I can go take some pix of gravel and put them up, but I think they'd be just as random.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hardly random (first one has to know precisely what they're looking for), there was an entire train of thought that went along, and I'm pretty sure it was posted along with. They're all photos of creatures that are quite small, thusly requiring extreme close-up and meeting the qualification of "macro". Also, they're all pictures of things I know we've photographed, but I don't have access to Dave's computer or harddrive, so I went with the next best thing(s). Of course, I can go take some pix of gravel and put them up, but I think they'd be just as random.


all that yipayap about what to do with your camera, i thought you would have some of your own, since your camera is up again. my bad, sorry.


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Flew right over your head, eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Flew right over your head, eh?



don't you have some plants to kill? hahhahahhahahaha 

you have powdery mildew. you should deal with that.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't you have some plants to kill? hahhahahhahahaha
> 
> you have powdery mildew. you should deal with that.


Damn!... Like that... whats up FDD... I know your not OUT. Spread the love... this little lady was just showing us some of the coolest pictures ive seen... Come on...help her out with what to use for the Powdery mildew..lol... Your people are funny as hell..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Damn!... Like that... whats up FDD... I know your not OUT. Spread the love... this little lady was just showing us some of the coolest pictures ive seen... Come on...help her out with what to use for the Powdery mildew..lol... Your people are funny as hell..



i was just really disappointed that's all. she kept talking about all the camera tricks she knows. then i heard she fixed her camera or whatever. then i see some really cool pics. then i see the "national geographic" along the bottom. total buzzkill. everyone else posted their own pics. now she wants to fight. 










here some pics to took.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

those are some nice ass buds bro... 
Like always..


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> I have no idea what this bug is...
> 
> ... but it's cute... kinda...
> 
> View attachment 263426 View attachment 263427


Well, I did some research... it turns out that this is the larvae of a lady bug. Cryptolaemus montrousieri, in fact... also known as the Mealeybug Destroyer. The adult is black with a redish orange head and they prey on mealeybugs and other types of scale, so I guess they really are cute after all. 
 
There's a bit of info on the bug here, if you're interested.



heftamga said:


> are there any spiders living there? because i se a spiderweb


Well actually, it's the same bush that my tiny little spider friend was on... that's his web...
View attachment 264221



Seamaiden said:


> That TOTALLY reminds me of a nudibranch. Nudi = naked; branch = lung. Naked lungs.


There are so many amazing things under the sea that most people never really get to see. I can see why you guys love diving so much. I doubt I'll ever get to do any really serious diving... I'm an asthmatic and my lungs are shit. It feels like they're going to explode if I dive to the bottom of a swimming pool, so I doubt I'll ever get to go deep. 



fdd2blk said:


> we just posting random google pics now?





Seamaiden said:


> Hardly random (first one has to know precisely what they're looking for), there was an entire train of thought that went along, and I'm pretty sure it was posted along with. They're all photos of creatures that are quite small, thusly requiring extreme close-up and meeting the qualification of "macro". Also, they're all pictures of things I know we've photographed, but I don't have access to Dave's computer or harddrive, so I went with the next best thing(s).


Viable argument... 



Seamaiden said:


> Of course, I can go take some pix of gravel and put them up, but I think they'd be just as random.


...but I like rocks. Rocks r kool. 



fdd2blk said:


> all that yipayap about what to do with your camera, i thought you would have some of your own, since your camera is up again. my bad, sorry.





Seamaiden said:


> Flew right over your head, eh?





fdd2blk said:


> don't you have some plants to kill? hahhahahhahahaha


    You guys are so funny!!! 



fdd2blk said:


> you have powdery mildew. you should deal with that.


 fdd... that's a little personal, don't you think?

I won't tell you that I added some google pics too... but only for the sake of providing information and education. That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it. 



genfranco said:


> those are some nice ass buds bro...
> Like always..


Agreed...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

this thread is hacked? fuck. googled pics? fuck again. well why isn't it 500 pages yet?  and i'm bad for this? whud evfer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

here go some, ...............................




um, "eyes", since we need a "theme".


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is hacked? fuck. googled pics? fuck again. well why isn't it 500 pages yet?


Well personally, the two shots of the mealeybug destroyer are the only ones I've googled for this thread. I doubt too many of the other pics are not originals. You see, we're all photographers here, and there's one trait that photographers all around the world share... we all like to show off our stuff and have someone tell us that it's wonderful. It doesn't feel as good if you steal someone else's photo. Hence, I doubt the spirit of this thread will change too much. I think we'll be right in the end.



fdd2blk said:


> and i'm bad for this? whud evfer.


Aww fdd, you know that we all love you. You're just so much fun to stir... you bite.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Well personally, the two shots of the mealeybug destroyer are the only ones I've googled for this thread. I doubt too many of the other pics are not originals. You see, we're all photographers here, and there's one trait that photographers all around the world share... we all like to show off our stuff and have someone tell us that it's wonderful. It doesn't feel as good if you steal someone else's photo. Hence, I doubt the spirit of this thread will change too much. I think we'll be right in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fdd, you know that we all love you. You're just so much fun to stir... you bite.




your pics were ok. they were used for ID purposes and clearly credited. 


love nibbles.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 9, 2008)

here's some sweet bagseed


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

some more of my own, ...........................


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here go some, ...............................
> 
> 
> 
> um, "eyes", since we need a "theme".


Nice pics fdd... 

Eyes, eh??


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 9, 2008)

those are some nice pics !


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some more of my own, ...........................
> 
> View attachment 264268 View attachment 264269 View attachment 264270 View attachment 264271


you usually dont see pod macros posted round here 

heres some i took


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

is this better? ................ 

   









or do we what rocks? (googled)


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> is this better? ................
> 
> View attachment 264293 View attachment 264294 View attachment 264295 View attachment 264296


Very nice. I really like the first two... what is that stuff?? It's not just water, is it? It looks like some kind of hardened resin... and that last one looks like a dog turd. Now, I'm sorry fdd, I know that it's not. I'm just sayin'... 



fdd2blk said:


> or do we what rocks? (googled)


I could show you some rocks... but that would mean going through all my discs... which would take ages... and considering how lazy I am...

Maybe I'll just go and have another .


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Very nice. I really like the first two... what is that stuff?? It's not just water, is it? It looks like some kind of hardened resin... and that last one looks like a dog turd. Now, I'm sorry fdd, I know that it's not. I'm just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's honey oil, all 4 pics.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's honey oil, all 4 pics.


Aaaahhh........

Yes, I see now... very nice.


More eyes???

View attachment 264314 View attachment 264315


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 10, 2008)

Im sure most of these dont even qualify for macro pics (although most of em are larger than real life) but i was happy with most of them considering i was only using a phone cam.I really wanna get a good SLR cam when i can afford it.Hopefully u can all zoom so u know what i was tryin to go for,enjoy these for now hopefully!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 10, 2008)

some different kinds of hash.....


----------



## lilmissfiend (Dec 12, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> (I am LOUSY at photography, a shameful thing when one knows that my own father was actually able to study directly under Ansel Adams  )


Ansel Adams is one of my favorites!!!
oh yeah this macro is my favorite right now but I have TONS


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 12, 2008)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Im sure most of these dont even qualify for macro pics (although most of em are larger than real life) but i was happy with most of them considering i was only using a phone cam.I really wanna get a good SLR cam when i can afford it.Hopefully u can all zoom so u know what i was tryin to go for,enjoy these for now hopefully!


<said in her very best Inspector Clouseau voice> Eez zat your frog?


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 12, 2008)

more snap shots


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

ltz40055 said:


> more snap shots
> 
> View attachment 267065
> 
> ...


that's some mighty fine looking marijuana you got there.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 12, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> <said in her very best Inspector Clouseau voice> Eez zat your frog?


Tis one of the many frogs that call my backyard home.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 14, 2008)

lilmissfiend, itz40055, beginnerbloomer...

nice shots.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2008)

i took these the other day. ,,,,


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

mmmmmmm......looks good. I made some bubble hash the other day for the first time, I'll have to post some pics before I smoke it all!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

heres some of my dragon's head


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 16, 2008)

awsome.............. does he smoke?


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 16, 2008)

look at his eyes, all bloodshot!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 16, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> look at his eyes, all bloodshot!



hahaha.... holy shit he does smoke.....


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 16, 2008)

some macros i took yesterday


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 16, 2008)

In you face. Our old friend the house fly.
Disgusting little mofo wouldn't you say?


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 16, 2008)

And one of our best friends. Already snowing in just two weeks of 12/12


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice pics folks. Love the fly ChillerThriller. That wouldn't be Googled would it? It's very impressive!

I posted a quick pic in Wake N bake, but wanted to put more here.
We picked this up a few nights back. Local and very nice. Big, dense buds. Extremely smooth  :


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 16, 2008)

No google. It's from my photo page on Flickr.com. I have a macro set there.






Gryphonn said:


> Nice pics folks. Love the fly ChillerThriller. That wouldn't be Googled would it? It's very impressive!
> 
> I posted a quick pic in Wake N bake, but wanted to put more here.
> We picked this up a few nights back. Local and very nice. Big, dense buds. Extremely smooth  :
> ...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

ChillerThriller said:


> No google. It's from my photo page on Flickr.com. I have a macro set there.


You got a link to your Flickr page?

You must have a nice little set-up there??


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

75 micron


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

Rather not. Here's my Mac setup:

At the end is a 50mm f/1.8 nikkor attached to a 52mm -52mm macro adapter ring with male threads on both ends. The other end of the adaptor is attached to an older 105mm f/2.8 micro-nikkor in such a manner that the 50mm is reverse-mounted on the front end of the 105mm. The 105mm sit on top of a nikon TC-200 teleconverter and the rest as they say is history.

Shooting requires rock solid stability to avoid mirror-slap or even ambient vibrations from rendering out of focus shots. In all fairness most of the shots taken before this post were taken with the camera sitting on the table you see here which has a granite slab sitting on top. The Bogen 3021 tripod is my newest addition and it will be interesting to see if it provides as sharp rendering as sitting on granite.

Camera set-up is completely manual since the TC-200 does not transmit lens information to the camera. Nikon does not make a teleconverter that does except specialized ones for specialized lenses costing thousands. The learning curve is short thanks to the instant feedback of digital photography: literally shoot till you get it right. Got to love it.

I find the Nikon SB-600 speed light in commander mode a necessity in order to get light to the subject in this kind of set up.










ph03nix said:


> You got a link to your Flickr page?
> 
> You must have a nice little set-up there??


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

Bug Juice anyone?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 17, 2008)

please ... no


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 17, 2008)

Chiller, that's a neat set-up you got going on the camera there. Hell of a lot cleaner, and better photos, than just flipping the lens around and holding it by hand.


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 17, 2008)

chiller, i want more pics from you  Great setup, clean and smooth high detailed pictures. love it.


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

Water Lily


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

One of my most popular and most often stolen photo on the net.


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

*Wash you berries. Found this little devil crawling from seed to seed. Wonder how may we unknowingly eat.






*


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

Ever grow tomatoes in your living room?

The famous "Trust" tomato cultivar at just 60 days. This is a single truss experiment whereby plants are stopped after just one truss of fruit and then subjected to high ppm nutrient regiment to produce sugars, acids, dry matter content and overall flavor. Each plants mission in it's short 90 day life is too mature and fatten 4-5 flavor laden fruit. This is the only known method of growing tomatoes at a high plant density and still producing high yields per growing area. The small yield per plant is made up by the ability to run 4 plantings a year! 

Grown in coco coir and hydroton using the EuroGrower and General Hydroponics Flora series, Floralicious plus, CalMag and Diamond Nectar. Indoor lighting is 400 watt Hortilux blue Metal Halide lamp in agrotech reflector and core ballast. Light is on a lightrail 3.5 light mover that travels along the length of the garden.


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

Believe me, with a little balsamic vinegar, EVOO, salt and pepper they were delish.


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 17, 2008)

Gotta go now, Heres Looking at you my friends.


----------



## snyder007 (Dec 17, 2008)

iris's are always amazing.


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 17, 2008)

wow. The eye picture is crazy. Can definatley see the beautiful fibers that retract and close the iris.


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

Woah, woah, woah, hold up there... 

Chiller, I don't know what to say... you may have just killed my interest in this thread... how are we supposed to compete with that??  Ah, what the hell... Those pics are all amazing. The eye just leaves mine for dead... let alone all the others. Excellent work. I hope you manage to make some money out of your pics. If you don't... why the hell not, man? 

Now, your camera... nice. I've always been a bit of a Nikon slut... but on a Fuji budget. However, if a sudden windfall would come my way I know the first stop I'd make. My current lust is the D-90... but I'd have to have enough money to get ALL of the lenses that I could possibly want, plus a bloody big bag to carry it all in, plus all the geeky accessories to go with it, plus a bloody big 4WD to get me to all the places I'd want to go to try it all out. So, it'd have to be a somewhat large windfall... 

How long have you been into photography? Have you had Nikons all the time? How long have you had the D-70? What do you think about it as a photographer? Is it easy to use? Does it have all the functions you wanted? Tell me more...


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok then, I thought it might be time for a stink bug update. I couldn't remember how long they've been there, so I had to look it up. It's day 32 today. I started wondering if they're ever going to hatch. I can't find anything that tells me how long to expect, but similar bugs gestate for up to 45 days, so I'm not too worried just yet.

Here's the babies today. 

 

And just because I'm a little over stink bug eggs... did you know that beetles have hair? 



And a nice, big, juicy bud for us all to share...


----------



## lilmissfiend (Dec 17, 2008)

some more favorites off my PC, I love this thread


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 17, 2008)

lilmissfiend said:


> some more favorites off my PC, I love this thread


as do I ;]


----------



## ChillerThriller (Dec 18, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Woah, woah, woah, hold up there...
> 
> Chiller, I don't know what to say... you may have just killed my interest in this thread... how are we supposed to compete with that??  Ah, what the hell... Those pics are all amazing. The eye just leaves mine for dead... let alone all the others. Excellent work. I hope you manage to make some money out of your pics. If you don't... why the hell not, man?
> 
> ...


Nikon was my choice simply because of the backward compatibility with the hundreds of vintage Nikon lenses available out there. The old lenses are larger diameter than the new digital camera lenses (the ccd sensor is small compared to 35mm film) therefore allowing you to use the higher quality center of the older lenses to render images.

One level cup of fire


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 18, 2008)

Gryph found himself a new little friend...

  

*Duh! This is Ph03nix... stoner's clause...*


----------



## netpirate (Dec 20, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 28, 2008)

An update on the babies...

They're changing. Either they're dead or they're about to hatch soon.  I'm leaning towards hatching... although some of them don't look the same as the others. They're developing a kind of sac around them, and the tops of the eggs seem to be giving way... perhaps to make hatching easier???...
There are a few that don't seem to have developed the same though... what do you think?


----------



## lilmissfiend (Jan 4, 2009)

close up shot I got of Petunia


----------



## ph03nix (Jan 5, 2009)

That's the nicest looking petunia I've seen in a very long time, Miss.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> An update on the babies...
> 
> They're changing. Either they're dead or they're about to hatch soon.  I'm leaning towards hatching... although some of them don't look the same as the others. They're developing a kind of sac around them, and the tops of the eggs seem to be giving way... perhaps to make hatching easier???...
> There are a few that don't seem to have developed the same though... what do you think?
> ...


----------



## lilmissfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

ph03nix said:


> That's the nicest looking petunia I've seen in a very long time, Miss.


thanks! I think she's almost ready to be chopped down


----------



## lilmissfiend (Jan 10, 2009)

random pix cuz I got a new camera


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 15, 2009)

Enjoy!

I use a Fujifilm 7.3MP Compact Digital with 3x Zoom, whats everyone else using?


----------



## heftamga (Jan 16, 2009)

some Ladybugs i found on my L#2 grow


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2009)

i love photos especially macro


----------



## heftamga (Jan 16, 2009)

rezo said:


> i love photos especially macro


wow great colors 
what is it?


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2009)

granddaddy purple


----------



## heftamga (Jan 16, 2009)

rezo said:


> granddaddy purple


 i like it 
have fun smoking it.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2009)

very nice GDP rezo..............








above homegrown bagseed... the amber colored thing is a piece of honey oil.







and a bowl of that.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Feb 2, 2009)

dammm i miss me some grand daddy purp fuckkkk, i need to go to cali and get some seeds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

marbles i made, ...................  View attachment 314096


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 2, 2009)

cool the second one almost looks like earth in space ........ i was looking at your thread and the other glass pipes you made, very nice. ive always wanted to learn to blow glass and make a giant bong or something. Is it harder to make a bigger pipe?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> marbles i made, ................... View attachment 314095 View attachment 314096


nice air bubbles ! ... i mean marbles 

haha ... jk ... what kinda torch u got ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

420weedman said:


> nice air bubbles ! ... i mean marbles
> 
> haha ... jk ... what kinda torch u got ?


i'm making those out of my bucket of scrap, hence all the bubbles. 

i have a nortel minor but am already looking to upgrade.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm making those out of my bucket of scrap, hence all the bubbles.
> 
> i have a nortel minor but am already looking to upgrade.


how long you been playin with that ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2009)

420weedman said:


> how long you been playin with that ?


about 2 weeks.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/151104-i-just-bought-100-dollars.html#post1921910


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 2, 2009)

haha nice .... remember your "closing shop" and you were looking at welders
and i said i was looking at glass torches .... and here you are with one before me


----------



## ltz40055 (Apr 6, 2009)

tought i would bring this one back out of hiding 

View attachment 377741



View attachment 377743

View attachment 377744


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 7, 2009)

nice purple itz


----------



## ph03nix (Apr 9, 2009)

... and just for something a little different...

Ants milking aphids...



A shiny beetle's ass...



And bees knees...


----------



## gonefresh (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Apr 10, 2009)

wow... someone needs to wash thier hands a bit... haha


----------

